# Wanna good laugh Plumbers?



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I just got back from an estimate.

The couple wants a utility sink (M19F). It's next to a stack water is close but still needs to be cut into and dropped. They want a bottom feed faucet and they actually have a vent that was roughed in when the house was built 15 years ago...it's all PVC.

I looked at it and gave they a verbal bid, I thought they were gonna fall over dead. Here is the HO's response.

*"Holy sh##, I was thinking $200-250"*

My response was *"Do you have any idea what all the materials cost?"*

The HO responded with *"Well, I figure the sink is about $30"*

-----------------------------------------------

If your a plumber and own a business and are reading this, I really don't need to explain anything else including my estimate, I'm pretty sure you get it.......:laughing:

Just thought you would get a laugh out of it.

Mike


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have no idea what that would cost...











....but I still laughed. :w00t:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Sink
Faucet
Faucet supplies
Trap
Flanged adapter
2- 1/2" valves (sweat)
20' - 1/2" copper
Some copper 90's
2 3/4 x 1/2 x 1/2" T's
6 - Bell hangars
Handfull of concrete anchors
3 x 1 1/2" T
1 1/2" T
5 - 1 1/2" 90's
1 - 1 1/2 45
1 1/2" coupling
20' - 1 1/2" PVC
Some glue
Some solder
All this plus labor......200-250? I can't imagine what he was thinking.:laughing:

Mike


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh, so more like $350?



:lol:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

fawk that tire kicker he prolly got other quotes and was shocked when a real plumber walked in and gave a real estimate for quality work/materials

howd ya get the lead??


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

rex said:


> fawk that tire kicker he prolly got other quotes and was shocked when a real plumber walked in and gave a real estimate for quality work/materials
> 
> howd ya get the lead??


Yellow pages.....I was the first guy. My bid was for $720

That's ok, I was in the mood for a good laugh after a long day.:laughing:

Mike


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Yellow pages.....I was the first guy. My bid was for $720
> 
> That's ok, I was in the mood for a good laugh after a long day.:laughing:
> 
> Mike


 
welp screw that mofo he will end up hiring a handyman and gettin it done for 250 and it will look like sh!t.....handyman dont use bell hangers they like band iron

i can only imagine the type of idiots that call from the phone book :furious:

i was thinkin 800 with out even seein it.....


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

rex said:


> welp screw that mofo he will end up hiring a handyman and gettin it done for 250 and it will look like sh!t.....handyman dont use bell hangers they like band iron
> 
> i can only imagine the type of idiots that call from the phone book :furious:
> 
> i was thinkin 800 with out even seein it.....


I probably should be at 800 but the stack is a perfect set up and I can spread it without using couplings.:thumbsup:

Anyhow, yeah, I just laugh it off. It's pretty rare I get a person this stupid. I called a competitor who is a friend of mine and warned him if he gets a call.:laughing:

Oh well

Mike


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol customers just aim got a clue about the cost of plumbing in a sink/basin. I had the same look from a guy when I told him that parts alone will cost around $250. He went and got them him self and when I turned up he said it cost just over $250.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I can normally get a feel for customers over the phone but I miss-read this one. When I shook his hand I pretty much knew it was gonna be a bust.:laughing:

Given enough experience you can read people pretty well when you first meet them.

Mike


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

So Mike, how much to rough this in?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Sink
> Faucet
> Faucet supplies
> Trap
> ...


Sometimes you just gotta laugh & shake your head.:laughing:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

angus242 said:


> So Mike, how much to rough this in?


 
an abortion around here costs 350.00


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

What about service calls to Chicago???? :laughing:


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

angus242 said:


> So Mike, how much to rough this in?


Looks a bit tight. Is that pitched correctly?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I had nothing to do with it. I walked in to the project in this condition. Although the rough-in permit passed.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Why does everything have an individual vent on each fixture? In Wisconsin we what what's called a "circuit vent", not sure what the code is in your state. That's a ton of extra work.

I had to laugh a little because a little planning could of made that a very clean and nice looking set-up.

It's hard to say with a photo though, things are always different on site.

I have to ask; I noticed the spray insy. Is that getting to be the new standard? I'm starting to see that more and more.

Mike


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> What about service calls to Chicago???? :laughing:


I was just in Chicago actually. I shoulda looked you up.:laughing:

I don't know how you guys deal with that dam traffic, I was freaking a little.

Mike


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't want to hijack so I might start a new thread about this project. It's pretty unique.

Here's the vent stack:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I was just in Chicago actually. I shoulda looked you up.:laughing:


Chicago is a big place. Where'd you go? I'm pretty far south.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Angus, that's awesome!

Is that a shelf on the back of the tub flange?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Angus, Do you do the CAD & what do you use?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Angus, that's awesome!
> 
> Is that a shelf on the back of the tub flange?


Yes. It will be a 3cm piece of Emperador Dark marble. 

Stained glass between the marble & tub deck:









Border is leaves profiles and paint in glass:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

This turned out to be a cool thread, thanks for keeping it going angus. I'll take some photos of a really cool job I'm on right now and see if I can post it.

You wood working guys are gonna freak when you see it, everything was built on site including the doors.

Mike


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

griz said:


> Angus, Do you do the CAD & what do you use?



Yes, did it in SketchUp.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> This turned out to be a cool thread, thanks for keeping it going angus. I'll take some photos of a really cool job I'm on right now and see if I can post it.
> 
> Mike


Maybe a title change as we shouldn't be laughing anymore :no:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Maybe a title change as we shouldn't be laughing anymore :no:


Go for it, call it misc plumbing stuff:laughing:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

fawkin blowin up!!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Forget the vent stack.....check out that quality copper job!!!!!:laughing:
> 
> Get out the chainsaw boys!:laughing:
> 
> ...


Started a new thread of the project in the penthouse. I'll leave the lights on for you guys. Leo will be pissed!


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Started a new thread of the project in the penthouse. I'll leave the lights on for you guys. Leo will be pissed!


Where? Can you post a link, I can't find it:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Trouble maker :tt2:


----------



## Doubleoh7 (Dec 3, 2009)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I just got back from an estimate.
> 
> The couple wants a utility sink (M19F). It's next to a stack water is close but still needs to be cut into and dropped. They want a bottom feed faucet and they actually have a vent that was roughed in when the house was built 15 years ago...it's all PVC.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, those things are funny if you have enough to do. If you only get one call in a week and it like this one, it is a little different. Kinda makes a guy wanna leave a flaming bag of poo at their front door, ring the bell, then run away.


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Thinset in the tapered drywall edges to even them out before waterproofing:
> 
> My Kerdi is now like glass......


Very nice. Have you explored using the new Kerdi board (I'm tired so forgive me if that's not quite the right Schluter name for it) ... I'm considering it for a bathroom reno I will be doing in the New Year ... I know the product is expensive but less labour so potentially better for the client if can be in and out faster. Not convinced yet though ;-). I did a course with Schluter in Vancouver and we got to build a quick shower with the product before it was officially launched. Will be interesting to see how such showers hold up over time. 

Anyways forgive me for taking this slightly off track.

More on topic ... While back I had a call from a prospect in a less glam part of Vancouver asking for a price to turn the knackered 8" diameter pole at the front of his house (about 18' high) which supported a roof overhang and where the footing was a patchwork of concrete in to a ledge stone column per a $3million home in Whistler which he sent me a photo of ... I asked what his budget was to which he asked if $300 would do it ... Would have been funnier if he didn't keep sending me emails for 3 days asking why I wouldn't do the job within his budget ;-). He didn't even live in my service area ... 120km drive each way ;-)


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

My opinion is that Kerdi-Board would only be beneficial in a simple tub surround/shower rebuild. When doing an entire bathroom, it's faster and more economical to use DensArmor everywhere with waterproofing in the wet areas.


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Why does everything have an individual vent on each fixture? In Wisconsin we what what's called a "circuit vent", not sure what the code is in your state. That's a ton of extra work.
> 
> I had to laugh a little because a little planning could of made that a very clean and nice looking set-up.
> 
> It's hard to say with a photo though, things are always different on site.


I was going to say, wouldn't a single vent coming off of the drain line's exit on the left of the photo accomplish the exact same thing as having 4 individual vents? Seems like replacing that elbow with a tee would've save him about 4 hours worth of work. I mean, the way that plumber crammed everything in there (and I'm assuming he had the correct fall to pass inspection) is actually impressive (in a Rube Goldberg kind of way...) I know Chicago has some pretty tough electrical code with the residential conduit requirements, but does that strictness apply to plumbing as well? 



angus242 said:


>


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Remodelor said:


> I was going to say, wouldn't a single vent coming off of the drain line's exit on the left of the photo accomplish the exact same thing as having 4 individual vents? Seems like replacing that elbow with a tee would've save him about 4 hours worth of work. I mean, the way that plumber crammed everything in there (and I'm assuming he had the correct fall to pass inspection) is actually impressive (in a Rube Goldberg kind of way...) I know Chicago has some pretty tough electrical code with the residential conduit requirements, but does that strictness apply to plumbing as well?


No, the vent needs to be between the two most up-stream fixtures. So, in Wisconsin code, the vent can be on any one of the two....it makes no difference. 

By putting the vent down stream only the other fixtures have no vent.

Also, we have something called a relief vent but that's a whole nother story.:laughing:

Mike


----------



## Docwhitley (Nov 23, 2009)

*Since this was originally for laughs*

A Co-worker went to a repeat customers house because he had a Leaking faucet on the sink. This Plumber has been there probably 10 times for different issues and knew that he had faucets that were very nice but, very old so he said I will stop by and snap a Pic or two and go see our rep at the supply house to see if there is anything we can do to rebuild them before taking any of them apart. Customer thought it was a Great Idea and When the Plumber showed up the customer said "You know where the bath room is" Plumber "Sure do and he bolted up the steps and into the bathroom Snap Snap.... Then he looked to the right where the wife was relaxing in the tub.. Hi... Hi... Bye.... He went back down the steps and the husband who was sitting at the kitchen table Crying said "You do know we have a Bathroom Down stairs dont you" Plumber "ummmm Nope"


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

It's so funny how people like to "go on the cheap" when it comes to things hidden in the house(plumbing, electrical, foundation, HVAC, etc) on spend "all the money" on the things that are flashy. I've had to remove the beautiful cabinets, the beautiful tile work, gorgeous landscaping, etc. to replace a low-buck fitting or to correct careless and shoddy plumbing. I wish all homeowners could get an education about how "everything" from subgrade to the shingles has to work together to make a good house. Ok, I'm off my soapbox now.


----------



## AJX4 (Jan 17, 2008)

angus242 said:


> So Mike, how much to rough this in?


Those flat vents arr usless. 1st clog and dey seal off forevah, losing dere funkshun. :shutup:


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

rex said:


> an abortion around here costs 350.00


 
Clearly not a Pro Install.....

A pro would have notched 3/4 of the way through all the joists. :laughing:


----------

